# CrossFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx



## Cayman XT (24. Oktober 2010)

Auf "DH" ist kürzlich ein Test (Video) über die CF-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx erschienen. Dabei wurde folgendes Testsystem benutzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Karten kommen logischerweise mit ihren Standardwerten und sehen wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurden insgesamt 7 Spiele- und 2 Programm-Benchmarks durchgeführt. Alle Spiele wurden mit 1920x1200 getestet. Zunächst die Spiele-Benchs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erkennt fast in ganzer Linie ganz klar das immense Potenzial von Barts Pro und ~ XT im CF und das sogar gegen eine HD 5970. Dennoch: Bei "Dirt 2" deutet DH auf ein Hardware-Problem (CPU) hin, da in diesem Falle ein CF aus 2 HD 6850 ein CF seines "größeren Bruders" in den Schatten stellt. Bei R.U.S.E hingegen spricht DH Treiberprobleme an, welche Grund für das schlechte Abschneiden von AMD-GPUs in diesem Bench sein sollen.

Bei dem eher theoretischen Benchmark "3DMark Vantage (Extreme)" kann sich die HD 6870 im CF-Verbund zwar leicht von einer HD 5970 absetzen, dennoch reicht dies für den 1. Platz in diesem Benchmark aus. Ein CF aus 2 HD 6850 jedoch kann sich gerade noch gegen eine GTX 480 behaupten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Benchmark der eindrucksvoll beweist, dass ein CF-Verbund aus beiden Karten leistungstechnisch hervorragende Werte bietet ist Unigine Heaven 2.0. Hier sind beide Verbunde auf den ersten 2 Plätzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während der Maximale Stromverbrauch durch die erbrachte Leistung auch wie erwartet hoch ist, sieht es im Idle-Zustand bei beiden Karten überraschend gut aus:

Max.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Ein CF-Verbund beider Karten ist nicht nur leistungstechnisch sehr gut, sondern auch der Preis verglichen mit einer HD 5970 ist verhältnismäßig hervorragend. Für Leute, die gerade an einem Upgrade oder Sonstigem interessiert sind definitiv etwas, was man in Betracht ziehen sollte  *(laut DH)*...

Quelle: AMD 6870 ve 6850 Crossfire performans? video inceleme

MfG 'XT


----------



## Explosiv (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

Xfie-Leistung von Grafikkarten, hä  ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

Ich stand erst auch auf dem schlauch bis ich das CF gelesen habe


----------



## Cayman XT (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

Kann sein, dass ich ein paar Fehler miteingebaut habe; Einfach bescheid sagen und ich fixe das eben .

@Explosiv: CrossFire 

MfG 'XT


----------



## loop (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

achso crossfire ....


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

TPU hat sich der Sache (natürlich) auch schon angenommen.
ASUS Radeon HD 6870 CrossFire Review - Page 1/25 | techPowerUp
W1zzard ist allerdings nicht ganz so enthusiastisch:


> So the bottom line is that the HD 6870 CrossFire setup is more of academic value than something you should look at purchasing without knowing all your options that will be available in the next months.


----------



## Hardrunner (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

also leistungstechnisch ist das höchstinteressant, vor allem ein übertaktetes, potentes hd6850-duo würde ich mir gern zulegen  aber bis jetzt noch keine entsprechenden vorhanden ^^
trotzdem abwarten, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das man für 300 euro nächsten monat noch mehr leistung bekommen wird...


----------



## >ExX< (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

Ist doch schon komisch, ein 6870CF Gespann ist langsamer als ein 6850 CF Gespann?!

WTF................

EDIT:  Hab ich wohl im Text überlesen dass es schon drin stand


----------



## Cayman XT (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*



Olstyle schrieb:


> TPU hat sich der Sache (natürlich) auch schon angenommen.
> ASUS Radeon HD 6870 CrossFire Review - Page 1/25 | techPowerUp
> W1zzard ist allerdings nicht ganz so enthusiastisch:



Der Schlusssatz bei meiner News bezieht sich auf das Fazit des Sprechers bei DH. Soll heißen: Ich berichte im Endeffekt nur. Aber meine subjektive Meinung muss es nicht widerspiegeln ...

MfG 'XT

P.S.: @all: Das "X" bei XFire bezieht sich auf das englische Wort "Cross" und hat nichts mit dem Instant Messenger "Xfire" zu tun ...


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*

ich würd aber genau wegen dieser verwechslungsgefahr mal lieber crossfire un ned xfire schreiben


----------



## Cayman XT (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich würd aber genau wegen dieser verwechslungsgefahr mal lieber crossfire un ned xfire schreiben



Schon erledigt .

'XT

Edit: Ich sehe grad, dass ich die Bilder übersetzungstechnisch nicht editiert hab'. Wenn alle so zufrieden sind, dann ist okay. Ansonsten mach ich mich nämlich an die Arbeit ...


----------



## Pumpi (24. Oktober 2010)

Preis/Leistungsmäßig sind diese ersten AMD Karten schon gut, aber würde man benches auf minimum Fps basieren lassen, dann würde es doch anders aussehen.

Und die minimum Fps sind nunmal die entscheidende Basis bei der Einstellung eines Spiels !

Jetzt braucht es nur noch waagemutige daily CF Tester


----------



## Cayman XT (24. Oktober 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Preis/Leistungsmäßig sind diese ersten AMD Karten schon gut, aber würde man benches auf minimum Fps basieren lassen, dann würde es doch anders aussehen.
> 
> Und die minimum Fps sind nunmal die entscheidende Basis bei der Einstellung eines Spiels !



DAS... unterstreiche ich mal so . Aber ich denke, da werden noch so einige Tests im Internet erscheinen, ABER bis dahin gibt es schon Cayman und keinen interessierts, was Barts in der Hinsicht alles leisten kann ...

'XT


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2010)

hehe, ich dacht jetz scho das wär nen neuer thread >< aber ja, so erkennts auch jeder kloppi (wie ich ) auf anhieb


----------



## kenji_91 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XFire-Leistung von AMD's HD 68xx*



Cayman XT schrieb:


> Der Schlusssatz bei meiner News bezieht sich auf das Fazit des Sprechers bei DH. Soll heißen: Ich berichte im Endeffekt nur. Aber meine subjektive Meinung muss es nicht widerspiegeln ...



Dann solltest du auch zitieren...


----------



## Ahab (24. Oktober 2010)

Zwei 6870 sind schneller als eine 5970?


----------



## lowkres (24. Oktober 2010)

Nicht schlecht. Wie wird es dann aussehen wenn eine HD 6970 Gespann daruas gemacht wird??? Der könnte dann abgehen wie Usain Bolt  Aber ich denke mal bei den Max Verbrauch wird AMD eine HD6870 nehmen für die HD 6990.


----------



## akif15 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich fand XFire war eine coole Abkürzung für CrossFire... 

wenn mal vom blöden Wikipedia was sich überall einmischt und dem Wiki-Link zum Messenger absieht....


----------



## Cayman XT (25. Oktober 2010)

@kenji_91: Nicht so ganz einfach etwas zu zitieren, was nicht auf Deutsch ist und da wortwörtliche Übersetzungen eh für'n Arsch sind dachte ich mir: "Lass ma so stehen und setz in Klammern noch ans Ende "*(laut DH)*"..." .

@Ahab: Eine 5970 besteht ja auch nur aus 2x HD 5870 "runtergeschraubt" auf HD 5850 Leistungs-Niveau. Und da die HD 6870 schneller ist als eine HD 5850 überrascht es nicht wirklich.

@lowkres: Bin auch am überlegen, ob Antilles aus 2 Cayman oder doch aus 2 Barts XTs bestehen wird, da Barts XT im CF leistungstechnisch ausreicht um die HD 5970 vom Thron zu stoßen ^^.

@akif15: Naja, ist ja auch egal wie man's nennt, solange jeder versteht was gemeint ist ^^. Ansonsten ist CF die bekannteste Form und wär ja auch Unfug, wenn man anfangen würde das Rad neu zu erfinden...

MfG 'XT


----------



## P@tC@sh (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Seite guru3D skalieren 2 6870 (beachtlich) besser als 2 5870.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Oktober 2010)

Man darf auf die 69xx gespannt sein würd ich mal sagen =o


----------



## tm0975 (25. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank! sehr informativ.


----------



## KeiteH (25. Oktober 2010)

naja, das Ganze SLI+Cf gestrippe steht und fällt mit dem Treiber-Support und da hat ATI/AMD im vgl. mit dem SLI Support von NV m.M.n. immer noch das Nachsehen (bzgl. MR). Also wenn 2 Karten, dann würd ich mir 2 Grüne nehmen (hab ich auch  ), wobei die reinen Leistungsdaten der Roten schon echt gut sind. 
Min. fps hätt ich mir auch gewünscht, so wie oben schon mal erwähnt, aber vllt. kommt das ja noch in einem der nächsten Tests...
greetz


----------



## kuer (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte einen Vergleich der CF Verbindungen von 5850 und 5870 gerne gesehen, gegen SLI mit GTX470 und GTX480. Die neuen Skalieren schon besser als die alten. Aber den Vergleich zu NV kann man leider nicht ziehen. Ich hatte schon mehrfach SLI und CF Systeme, aber ich warte lieber auf die 69XXer. Wo die Preislich liegen und wie die im CF gehn? Mal sehn. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Gamiac (25. Oktober 2010)

Schade , zumindest ein cross fire mit 2 5850 oder 5870 hätte ich im direkten Vergleich gerne gesehen .
Die 5970 ist da nur wenig aussagekräftig .


----------



## Legacyy (25. Oktober 2010)

Also das isst doch n gutes ergebnis.
Die Karten lassen sich auch noch gut übertakten, siehe test -> XFX HD 6850 and Radeon HD 6870 have arrived
Da gibts doch einiges an Performancegewinn.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, genau darauf hab ich gewartet ! 
Ich freu mich schon auf OC Versionen der 68xx

CF ich komme !!


----------



## derstef (26. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt da ein Test der die CF-Performance mit der SLI-Performance der erklärten Pendants von NVidia ins Verhältnis setzt. 
So kosten z.B. 2 GTX 460 auch ca. 300 Euro (wie 2x 6850) oder 2 GTX 470 auch ca. 400 Euro (wie 2x 6870).


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Einen Test mit GTX470 SLI Beteiligung findest du beim schon genannten guru3d.

Eine Kombination von zwei GTX460 ist nicht wirklich in Schlagweite.


----------



## derstef (26. Oktober 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen Test mit GTX470 SLI Beteiligung findest du beim schon genannten guru3d.
> 
> Eine Kombination von zwei GTX460 ist nicht wirklich in Schlagweite.



Ups, hatte ich wohl überlesen. Danke! 
Hätte nicht gedacht das die 6870er im CF die 470er im SLI knackt.
Wenn AMD nun noch die Mikroruckler ähnlich gut wie NVidia in den Griff bekommt bieten sie echt das bessere Paket.


----------

